

Why so many companies manage and evaluate projects in Excel? - kamcatka


======
radoslawc
In most companies management positions are being held by non technical
persons, after some "using PC crash course" on Uni bound almost in 99% to
Microsoft's products that's one thing that comes to mind. Let me just put it
into a table. Although even worse is MS project, Excel at least has some semi
compatible format which can be opened with OpenOffice, Google Docs and so on.

------
RandomBK
It's simple to create and visually display a model in Excel. You can clearly
lay out your assumptions and reasoning, and tweak them on the fly. But above
all, it doesn't require any programming knowledge to use.

